
AT&T is launching the US' first 5G mobile network this Friday - Varcht
https://www.businessinsider.com/att-launching-us-first-5g-mobile-network-2018-12
======
maerF0x0
Meanwhile the healthrisks are being overlooked:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUa_XbgZgq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUa_XbgZgq8)

[https://www.projectcensored.org/4-how-big-wireless-
convinced...](https://www.projectcensored.org/4-how-big-wireless-convinced-us-
cell-phones-and-wi-fi-are-safe/)

[https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2018/2/15/17008482/ce...](https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2018/2/15/17008482/cellphones-cancer-miscarriage-health)

~~~
wmeredith
I did not watch the video, but those last two links reference the same Kaiser
Permanente study which is thoroughly rebutted here:
[https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/40218/do-
wifi-a...](https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/40218/do-wifi-and-
cellphones-increase-the-risk-of-miscarriage)

The main thrust of it is that the particular study the media twisted into
“cell phones cause miscarriages” looked at radiation only in the 40–1000Hz
range which has nothing to do with WiFi or cell phones. Furthermore, the study
itself made no claims at all of a physical mechanism causing the effect that
was observed.

------
smush
Curious if anyone in the ATT orbit cares to weigh in on what the employees
think about this.

Example: ATT got iPhone exclusivity, an iPhone launch was treated like a sort
of 'dangerous Christmas' that was high risk if things went wrong (stock
problems) but high rewards if things went right (iPhone was exclusive to ATT).

------
kup0
As expected, even if speeds are high, the data is still incredibly expensive.
$70 for 15GB... why care about super fast speeds if you can barely use them.

